# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  واسه دیپ مجدد انسانی از کی بخونم هموطن؟؟؟

## DR Matrix

رفقا واسه دیپ مجدد انسانی باید از کی شروع کنم و چقدر وقت بذارم؟؟

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> رفقا واسه دیپ مجدد انسانی باید از کی شروع کنم و چقدر وقت بذارم؟؟


شما کارشناسی چی داری؟
کنکور چی میخوای بدی؟

----------


## khaan

چرا نباید از الان شروع کنی ؟؟؟

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

پست زدی 
محو شدی

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## konkur_hamed

سلام منم میخوام دیپ انسانی بگیرم برای دیماه ولی فقط دو درس تطبیق میخوره

----------


## DR Matrix

> شما کارشناسی چی داری؟
> کنکور چی میخوای بدی؟


کارشناسی صنایع غذایی کنکور تجربی

----------


## DR Matrix

> سلام منم میخوام دیپ انسانی بگیرم برای دیماه ولی فقط دو درس تطبیق میخوره


از کی میخوای بخونی؟؟

----------


## DR Matrix

> چرا نباید از الان شروع کنی ؟؟؟


از الان بخونم واسه دیپ دیماه؟ اختصاصیا 10 میخواما

----------


## fateme.tehran

اگر منم بخوام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم(رشتم تجربیه  و میخوام دروس انسانی رو امتحان بدم) باید چیکار کنم؟؟تصویب شد دیپلم مجدد؟

----------


## fateme.tehran

یعنی میتونم با دیپلم مجدد انسانی کنکور تجربی بدم؟

----------


## meh.75

> اگر منم بخوام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم(رشتم تجربیه  و میخوام دروس انسانی رو امتحان بدم) باید چیکار کنم؟؟تصویب شد دیپلم مجدد؟


دیپلم مجدد سال84تصویب شده



> یعنی میتونم با دیپلم مجدد انسانی کنکور تجربی بدم؟


بله میتونین

----------


## rezarko13

من تجربی ثبت نام کردم فقط زیست و زمین چجوری بخونم و از کی بخونم؟درس های دیگه مشکلی ندارم پیش ریاضی هستم.از رو چی بخونم؟

----------


## MaHsa 95

از الان دیگه شروع کنین... تا دی سعی کنین اکثر درسا مخصوصا اختصاصی های انسانی که براتون تازگی دارن رو یه دور بخونین و نمونه سوال های نهایی یکی دو سال قبل رو هم حل کنید... همه رو نذارید شب امتحان چون اگه خدایی نکرده یه درس رو هم بیفتین دیگه نمیتونین از دیپ مجددتون استفاده کنین

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## fateme.tehran

بخوام انسانی امتحان بدم چه کتابایی باید بخونم.؟؟ :Yahoo (117): برام یکی لیست کنه.لطفا

----------


## MaHsa 95

> بخوام انسانی امتحان بدم چه کتابایی باید بخونم.؟؟برام یکی لیست کنه.لطفا


زبان فارسی تخصصی
ادبیات فارسی تخصصی
عربی انسانی
ریاضی
جامعه شناسی 2
جغرافیا2
تاریخ ادبیات ایران و جهان 2
تاریخ ایران و جهان 2
آرایه های ادبی
روانشناسی
فلسفه و منطق
دینی و زبان هم هست که اگه خواستین میتونین تطبیق بزنین

----------


## konkur_hamed

نمیدونم درسای انسانی چطور بخونم فلسفه و منطق

----------


## Dayi javad

بستگی به خودت داره ک چقد بخوای بخونی ( من اکثر درساشو روز قل امتحان میخوندم در حد نمره ی قبلوی که خیلی کار اشتباهی کردم ) 

شما ی وقت جدا بزار واس فلسفه + اون درسایی که تاثیر داره !

خوشبختناه اون درسایی که تاثیر داره اگ خیلی هم بخونی واس کنکورتم مفید ! ب خصوص عربی زبان ودینی ! حالاادبیات انسانی ی چیز دیگس !

آرایه هم ک بخونیش خوبه واست ! 

جغرافی تاریخ و جامعه شناسی هم آسون ترن !

ریاضیم ک دیگ نیازی نیس بخونی چون ریاضی تجربی یا ریاضی رو میخونی دیگ

----------


## quf

دوستان شما فقط از رو خود کتاب درسی انسانی میخونید یا کتاب کمک درسی دارید؟؟؟؟

----------


## konkur_hamed

باید کتاب درسی رو خوند بعدش سوالات نهایی قبلو ولی بیشتر رو درسایی که تاثیر داره رو میخونم

----------

